# brand new cm7 Nook



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Just got a brand new Nook Color tonight and within an hour have it running CM7 annnnd I looooove it. I do have one complaint... minor..

Why is YouTube, Facebook, and Google maps say " This application is not compatible with this device."

Is there a fix I'm missing.. or what? 
Also..

Why is there a phone app when the nook has no data plan?

Sent from my cm7'd Nook Color<3


----------



## MuGGzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Some apps simply will not run on the Nook, you will run into all kinds of weird stuff when you start trying to install random Android Apps. Like lots of games do not resize to go full screen, Angry Birds is the only one I have tried that DOES go to full screen on the Nook. Some apps will just crash or not launch and others will simply act strange.

As far as the phone stuff, the CM7 is designed for ALL android devices and I guess some stuff is intertwined so they can't tear out the phone and contacts etc without breaking something else. You pretty much just have to ignore whatever doesn't apply to you.


----------



## patruns (Aug 24, 2011)

> Some apps simply will not run on the Nook, you will run into all kinds of weird stuff when you start trying to install random Android Apps. Like lots of games do not resize to go full screen, Angry Birds is the only one I have tried that DOES go to full screen on the Nook. Some apps will just crash or not launch and others will simply act strange.


This has nothing to do with the poster's problem...

Google has changed the market to restrict some apps on rooted devices. Uninstall the updated market and you should be able to search and download those apps. Go to settings/applications/market to uninstall and also clear the data/cache. For a more permanent solution uninstall the market updater app. (I used Titanium Backup for this.)


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

I also found a work around by changing my screen resolution. Got the apps to show. But the other issues mentioned above are prevelent. Although games don't seem to be an issue. Ill survive.

Also, used titanium to freeze some stuff and so I'm happy. Love the nook.

Sent from my cm7'd nook color


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

"patruns said:


> This has nothing to do with the poster's problem...
> 
> Google has changed the market to restrict some apps on rooted devices. Uninstall the updated market and you should be able to search and download those apps. Go to settings/applications/market to uninstall and also clear the data/cache. For a more permanent solution uninstall the market updater app. (I used Titanium Backup for this.)


I would not agree at least in this case, I have run 4 separate ROMs on my Nook and CM7(stable) build was the only one that gave me trouble with apps. I am presently running MIUI w/ new market and have no issues.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

"explamphibian said:


> I would not agree at least in this case, I have run 4 separate ROMs on my Nook and CM7(stable) build was the only one that gave me trouble with apps. I am presently running MIUI w/ new market and have no issues.


Good to know! My daughter just ordered one online and I would like to get an idea of what's the best ROM to throw on it. I personally don't like MIUI, but on a 4" screen, it is cluttered having all your apps on your desktop


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

The newest nightly for cm7 for encore fixes the LCD density to allow the new market to work properly. Eliminating the market issue at all. 

Themed the cm7 to look like honeycomb boot animation and all. I absolutely love it! Best purchase ever.


----------



## pjd17011 (Jul 9, 2011)

Fawkes said:


> The newest nightly for cm7 for encore fixes the LCD density to allow the new market to work properly. Eliminating the market issue at all.
> 
> Themed the cm7 to look like honeycomb boot animation and all. I absolutely love it! Best purchase ever.


Where did you get the honeycomb theme/setup? I would like to set mine up the same way!!! Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Useing theme Chooser, I got honeycomb-3d-sh. Then I got an icon pack for adw from the same person behind the theme Chooser pack. It works pretty brilliantly.

If I wasn't on my nook now I'd give you links. Let me get back without those. 

Edit: Here you go. Grabbed my laptop and found the links

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mike.hc3dsb

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mike.theme.hc3d3d


----------



## Austinr (Jun 28, 2011)

The apps that show up in the market are limited by the device ID. Either the device ID changed with new CM7 roms or el goog changed the limitations on the nook. Regardless, data/cache wipe then install of the latest cm7 nightly and gapps will fix the problem.

On pixel density: the change's relatively benign. The nook natively runs at 161 dpi. New CM7 roms default to 160 dpi.

Shameless plug: if anyone is looking for a rooted nook or wants help rooting a nook in the greater Chambana area, look me up


----------

